# Old Wood Swingset



## CJP77 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have an old wooden swingset that has a long cross-beam with swings hanging from it (the cross-beam is probably 8 feet long). I just paid someone to refinish the set, and they replaced the cross-beam. However, I don't think they used strong enough wood because I now see A LOT of flex when my kids use the swings. Any suggestions? Do I need to replace the cross-beams? Is there something I can do to reinforce them?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just nail another board on each side of the cross-beam as an example if it's a 2×6 just nail another 2×6 on each side of the beam.


----------



## CJP77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks!

There's a swing hanging underneath and nothing to attach to on the sides. Could I put another piece on top?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The strength of the wood is on edge not flat . Can you tell me what size the beam is or include a photo ?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

If you could post a photo it would really help, we can see what you have to work with.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Could an LVL be used, would it stand up to the weather? Just thinking/wondering.


----------



## CJP77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's a picture.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think these cross-members look strong enough.I would beef them up and add a frame to the left like the right side has but in any case I would use stronger cross beams. Alistair


----------



## CJP77 (Apr 19, 2014)

What if I ran a beam along the top (effectively doubling the size of the cross-member)? Would that adequately support them?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't really see in the photo but it appears that the swings are attached to a ladder type structure and that it is made out of 2×4s(under sized for this application) . It looks like you can still nail or screw some 2×6s to the outside of 2×4s on both sides of the ladder structure. *Again* adding wood on top would have to be attached with it's flat side down offering very little additional support . I'm a contractor of 25+ years experience.


----------



## CJP77 (Apr 19, 2014)

a1Jim, thanks! I'm having a little trouble understanding your recommendation, though. Can I add the 2×6s to the sides of the cross-members (basically widening them)? Or do I need to add something to the posts that run down to the ground?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Add the 2×6s to the cross members.First look for straight 2×6s ,then you cut the 2×6s to the length of each of the cross members attach them with one (3" deck screws or 16 penny nails) on each end then see if you can pull the bow out of the existing 2×4 cross member in the middle and attach it to the new 2×6s, you may need a clamp or someone pushing up from the bottom to do that.After that go ahead and screw or nail the rest of the 2×6s every 16" or so.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I recently took down that same swingset since the kids don't use it anymore. Our monkey bars were only 2×4s and the swings hung down from them. If you just scab a treated 2×6 to the existing 2x you'll be just fine. As Jim said, stick a 2×4 under the middle and get it back to more or less straight and then put some construction adhesive on a 2×6 and nail it into the existing 2×4 (use 2-1/2" nails so nothing pokes through). I'd probably do both sides of the monkey bars.

See how well the swings are into the old 2x. You might want to move them into the new 2×6 .


----------

